# My nightmare..........



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

I was called out to a customer on Friday who stated he had a toilet that was rocking. So, I get there and he showed me the issue. I told him X amount to pull and reset if that is all it needs but I would not know if any additional repairs were needed until I pulled the toilet. Agreement made.
I pulled the toilet and found a PVC flange with both sides broken. (why they even make them? I don't know) This was in the basement so I messed with it for a minute and realized that the flange nor the pipe going into the ell was glued. I easily tapped it with a hammer to get it spun around enough to where I could remove flange and pipe without destroying floor. (Yay for me, so far!)
So, as I was working on getting the toilet reset, the customer approached me about installing this kit he got from HD. I glanced at it and thought it was a fluidmaster / flapper kit. I told him I would throw that in there with no charge. (MISTAKE)
I get my loose ends tied up with the immediate issue and then shift my focus on this kit. Turns out to be one of those "dual-flush" retro-kits. In my head, "I've already said I'd do it for free so just get it over with."
Took tank off toilet and removed flush valve. As I am working, something was under the tank I had lying on the floor and slipped out causing tank to hit the tile. I immediately looked to see if anything cracked and could see nothing. Sure enough, get the tank back on with this "kit" installed and filled the tank.......... LEAKING! 
Called my supplier and of coarse the tank is obsolete. Had to purchase and EAT the $325 toilet. So I get the toilet today and go to install it. Put new toilet in and tested. The bowl would fill but would not flush properly. Looked under lav and found an AAV in wall under cabinet. Removed AAV and toilet flushed perfectly. Replaced AAV and retested. No dice, same issue. Ran camera down the AAV connection and found that every time I flush water is rushing back up the vent causing AAV to close and not allowing air behind water. They tied the wet vent in horizontally behind the toilet (heel closet bend)
Ended up having to put an upstairs toilet with a vortex type flush down there and move the new toilet upstairs. WHAT A DAY!!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I hate when that happened.. could u tell it was hack's job before you begins?? Usually I can and forewarn the customer that's nothing gauranteed with and work I have to do.


----------



## plumberpro (Jan 1, 2013)

That had to suck major


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Damn sorry for your luck
We all have days like that. Hey just think it could have been worse


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

oh yeah. I maintained a good attitude during the whole ordeal and the customer actually commented on that saying how surprised he was that I didn't seem frustrated at all. I told him, "it's because I know that after this job is complete, everything else will seem simple."........ words to live by.


----------



## James420 (Nov 14, 2012)

Plumb26 said:


> oh yeah. I maintained a good attitude during the whole ordeal and the customer actually commented on that saying how surprised he was that I didn't seem frustrated at all. I told him, "it's because I know that after this job is complete, everything else will seem simple."........ words to live by.


Or it's " No good deed goes unpunished".


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

This is exactly why I hate when people call and want you to give them a price over the phone.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

When you think the job is going to be an in-and-out (2) hours, something can pop up that turns it into a (6)hour money-losing task. 

I think we all have had some of those calls, especially when in the beginning of service plumbing career, when short on experience.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> When you think the job is going to be an in-and-out (2) hours, something can pop up that turns it into a (6) money-losing task.
> 
> I think we all have had some of those calls, especially when in the beginning of service plumbing career, when short on experience.


I won't consider that a jab at my age/experience even though it felt like one. lol:laughing:


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I get about one job a year like that.

Look at the bright side, your done with crappy jobs for the year.


----------



## Plumb26 (May 18, 2013)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I get about one job a year like that.
> 
> Look at the bright side, your done with crappy jobs for the year.


My thoughts exactly!:thumbup: YAY!!!!


----------

